# New Intro Vid. Idea



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, last year we had an intro video with rules and such, but told in a scary way by jigsaw. It actually scared alot of people. This year I want to do something about 2-3 mins long thats similar to a movie trailer. Here's what I have so far and feel free to add anything to it or suggest something that would look/sound cool after each sentence is read.

Most haunted houses are made with props, lights, and sounds.
Most haunted houses are good for a cheap fun scare.
This haunted house is not like most haunted houses.
The grounds you are on have taken in many harmless victams, such as yourself.
Some say the creator got bored with his cheap scares, and went insane.
Others say that its a mystery, but no one truly knows, because only the lucky have made it out alive.
Welcome to a world where evil meets reality.
Be sure to keep an eye out for any movement, you wouldn't want to be one of the un-lucky.
*Video fades out as if done*
Jigsaw flashes in, "oh yeah im watching you."


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Do you have any footage from people in the haunt (from previous years)?

In true movie trailer fashion, you could keep flashing in & out of those sequences, as the narration is read off in between the flashbacks.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

The audio is done, click here to listen. I think it turned out really good, and with a good video it should be awesome. What do you guys think of it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Not bad, who did the voiceover? Sounds pro.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

*Very nice!*

That was AWESOME! Let us know how your video turns out.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

The intro sound's great.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Your correct the guy does voiceovers for a living, but he did it for me at no charge. Alot of people are very willing to help with voiceovers and stuff at www.radiodaddy.com best part is they do it for free!



Dr Morbius said:


> Not bad, who did the voiceover? Sounds pro.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sounds good shady..
when will you have the vid to go with it done?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

ShadyHallows said:


> Your correct the guy does voiceovers for a living, but he did it for me at no charge. Alot of people are very willing to help with voiceovers and stuff at www.radiodaddy.com best part is they do it for free!


Wow, yet another resource to track! Wonder if I could get someone from there to do a few readings for character scripts for some of my props? Need a creepy female voice for Agnes.

Can't wait to see the vid for this though - should rox da sox.

-TM


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words! The video should add just one more scary element to an already freaky track.

Lilly: The vid will hopefully be done by the end of this weekend, I'll post it right away when I'm done but I'm not gonna upload it on youtube as I want it to be a suprise when people come to the haunt.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

The link to your voiceover doesn't work anymore.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

^Thats odd, it's working just fine for me? Also, I need some help with what kind of shots to take, because obviously the haunt is not up right now, and I probably wouldn't just want haunt footage anyways. Do you think things such as, the haunted house door opening by itself, a knife dropping, and clouds going by would be creepy?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I wish I could help, but I've tried several times and I get an error page. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

ShadyHallows said:


> Also, I need some help with what kind of shots to take, because obviously the haunt is not up right now, and I probably wouldn't just want haunt footage anyways. Do you think things such as, the haunted house door opening by itself, a knife dropping, and clouds going by would be creepy?


That sounds like the direction I would take. I can tell you from a game design standpoint it's right. It's all about what you don't show. Keep the ghoulies in the shadows and just out of the shot. Get their brains working over time that they scare themselves stupid without you ever having shown them anything.

-TM


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Empress Nightshade said:


> I wish I could help, but I've tried several times and I get an error page. Maybe it's just me.


same on my end also, couldn't get it to work. 
But I like how the stroy line reads, I bet it'll scare the living daylights out of many.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

It's so cool. did you make the background music youreself?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds great. The other sounds would just add to the creepy factor.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

ShadyHallows said:


> The audio is done, click here to listen. I think it turned out really good, and with a good video it should be awesome. What do you guys think of it?


I LOVE YOU!

lol- that sounded awesome, how in the world did you make it?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The radiodaddy link works for me.

Try Google and see if you can get the link to work from there or type it in manually.
Don't know if that will help or not.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

The video is finally done! With haunt setup starting it was hard to put in finishing touches, but I got it finished today because the rain stopped my outside progress. Here it is: http://media.putfile.com/ShadyIntroVid2008 I didn't post it on youtube because I don't want too many people seeing it. Anyways, there ya go.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Love it. Very nice work!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I liked it. I liked when the body on the post came closer and then jumped at the camera. I liked the voice over's voice a lot; I liked the news report; I liked the jack-in-the-box music although as the anticipation built of something happening at the end when Jack would pop up, nothing did (lost moment for me), loved the girl on the ground who gets pulled away (nice video of that), and I liked the unusual mask at the end. Because it was so unusual you really wanted to keep looking at it. Memorable since I guess I retained quite a bit of it after watching it just once.

BTW did you know that the video has a ton of blackout from about the middle of the clip, which seems to be the end of the preview, to near the end when you see a treehouse fort of sorts? Did you know that was on there? Don't think you meant it to be.

Dialog was great. Really liked the backstory and using this as an intro. Kind of makes it feel like the beginning to a theme ride at something like Tower of Terror. Should get people excited and anticipating what comes next.

BTW what will happen when the music box music stops? Do you have something like the doors to the haunt opening?


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

ooooh creepy...love it!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks! To answer a few things, the blackout is not suposed to be there, it will be removed thank you for pointing that out. Also after the jack stops, they will be lead into the start of the haunt which is a pitch black fog filled tunnel. Thanks for your other kind comments everyone :jol:



Spookie said:


> I liked it. I liked when the body on the post came closer and then jumped at the camera. I liked the voice over's voice a lot; I liked the news report; I liked the jack-in-the-box music although as the anticipation built of something happening at the end when Jack would pop up, nothing did (lost moment for me), loved the girl on the ground who gets pulled away (nice video of that), and I liked the unusual mask at the end. Because it was so unusual you really wanted to keep looking at it. Memorable since I guess I retained quite a bit of it after watching it just once.
> 
> BTW did you know that the video has a ton of blackout from about the middle of the clip, which seems to be the end of the preview, to near the end when you see a treehouse fort of sorts? Did you know that was on there? Don't think you meant it to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## kungfubonanza (Jul 17, 2007)

Very cool video. Gettin' me pumped up for some scares!


----------

